# subscribe to a u mobile simcard 4g lte unlimited plan with a foreigner bank card



## kep94

Hello,

i'm a french expat who wants to buy a japanese sim card (not a prepaid but a normal one, one that all japanese people have).

I found this attractive plan umobile dot jp/service/lte/ datas only but unlimited, for 2.480yens per month.

Problem is that apparently we can only order online... And although they have written that they accept visa, mastercard, amex, jcp, etc brands,
my international visa card issued from a french bank (la banque postale) doesn't work.

Is it because they ask me for the owner name of the card in katakana? and maybe visa only have my name in lattin characters in their database?? vc dot umobile dot jp/apply/data/input

1) Anyone knows a u mobile shop where i can provide numbers of my card via a machine? I already tried some Nojimas but they say me that i can only subscribe online and that they can't help me to do it. (because my card works to withdrawal in ATM and to pay via machines in big shops such as macdonalds, starbucks, even in personnal machine like taxi ones!)

2) How/where to make a japanese credit card : 
- since i already tried and filled some papers at joyo bank one week ago but still no answer (but they already accepted to open me a bank account and provided me a "cash card" + "internet card" + "debit card"... But if i well understood, cash one is for ATM, internet one is for look online how much we own on our account, and debit one is for pay via machine into the shops but does'nt allow us to pay ONLINE...?)
- and since i have a 1year resident card.

3) Is it possible to, i don't know, go through intermediaries like amazon or rakuten, to pay them monthly and then they transfert the amount toward Umobile? Because i saw kind of sim card sold online onto amazon and rakuten but i don't understand very much how we activate them and why are they so cheap compared to the monthly price...

By thanking you in advance


----------

